# Golden URGENT @ Tuscarawas County Pound in OH.



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't have much info -- just cross posting this guy! 



















Here is your golden boy! What a pretty color, and just as sweet as can be.


If you are a rescue, and want to pull this dog, please fill out our Rescue Form



If you are interested in adopting this dog, please call the Tuscarawas County Dog Pound directly at (330) 339-2616. The pound does not have email.



Pound hours are as follows:

Monday thru Friday 8:00am to 4:00pm

Saturday 10:00am to 4:00pm (Adoptions only)

Sunday Closed



NOTE: The pound does not guarantee the health or temperament of the dogs. Please take the dog to the vet to be evaluated & vaccinated after adoption. Spay & Neuter coupons available with each adoption courtesy of The Tuscarawas County Humane Society.
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10092552


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG he is so cute!!!!! Someone pull this baby!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Grin*

I emld GRIN and they said they pulled his last Saturday!!!!!!:wavey::wavey:


----------



## 4everhayley (Jun 15, 2006)

whoooo hoooo! Thanks for the update.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yeay!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

